# Montana



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 22, 2017)

Okay here in about a week i will be heading to Montana with a road dog. Once we get there i want to hit the west coast cause I've never been. I will be crossing the way to get to my dads house. Should i stop by and get a hoodie and maybe a long sleeve shirt. Im having a feeling that it's going to take a little while to get there and come back. I just wanna know before i pass my dads house. Thanks


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 22, 2017)

When I was up there a few weeks ago it was still getting pretty chilly, and it was snowing in Bozeman. According to google, the temperatures are going to range between 60-80 degrees fahrenheit over the next week. Could be colder at night, though. Couldn't hurt to bring a jacket. You could always drop it off at a thrift store if it proves to be too warm.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 22, 2017)

Alright cool thanks don't wanna freeze but don't wanna take up room either.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 23, 2017)

My thoughts too.Bring a jacket even if its a shell.Montana can be nice and warm one min. and cold and miserable the next.If I am up there I always carry a shell jacket in the summer if just for wind protection.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 23, 2017)

Art101 said:


> My thoughts too.Bring a jacket even if its a shell.Montana can be nice and warm one min. and cold and miserable the next.If I am up there I always carry a shell jacket in the summer if just for wind protection.



Yeah, the whole region of Montana and Wyoming can be pretty unpredictable. Never underestimate the wind chill factor.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah this was our house last month with 18in of snow...


----------



## Art101 (Jun 23, 2017)

Then 2 days later it was mid to high 70's.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 23, 2017)

Im so used to east coast weather and not any other weather.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 23, 2017)

East coast cold is diff. from intermountain west.Its usually a drier cold that cuts to the bone really fast.Plus its almost always windy.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 23, 2017)

I know i was in Minnesota two winters ago i thought i was going to freeze to death. Hurt my lungs so bad when i was breathing so cold the bull didn't even get out when he saw me.


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 10, 2017)

Had a fukn blast one winter (06) hitching from White Fish to Missoula. Folx were super friendly & generous with the 420...haha very cool ppl but beware through the Rez if you're carrying anything cuz of the Tribal Police... ;-)


----------

